# Marker selber bauen?



## celebration (12. Juli 2007)

Moin, da ich diesen Sommer wieder ins Karpfenangeln einsteigen möchte, wollte ich euch fragen, wie man Marker(Bojen) am besten selber baut, denn die die man beim Händler bekommt sind mir zu aufällig und zu groß.

Am besten wäre ein Marker, der das Blei von selber abrollt, da ich zur Zeit keine Möglichkeit habe den Marker vom Boot aus ins Wasser zu lassen muss ich das selber tun und rausschwimmen.


----------



## Golfer (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Marker selber bauen?*

Also ich habe auf einer Anglerseite gelesen: Man nimmt 2 Ü-Eier und klebt sie in der Mitte zusammen! Dann nimmt man eine lange Schnur und wickelt sie auf. Ans Ende hängt man Blei und kann sie auswerfen!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Marker selber bauen?*

@ Golfer

Super Tip! Vielen Dank :q


----------



## celebration (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Marker selber bauen?*

Ich hab was von Stabbojen gehört, wie und aus was baue ich die am besten?


----------



## Carphunter Rhön (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Marker selber bauen?*



celebration schrieb:


> Moin, da ich diesen Sommer wieder ins Karpfenangeln einsteigen möchte, wollte ich euch fragen, wie man Marker(Bojen) am besten selber baut, denn die die man beim Händler bekommt sind mir zu aufällig und zu groß.
> 
> Am besten wäre ein Marker, der das Blei von selber abrollt, da ich zur Zeit keine Möglichkeit habe den Marker vom Boot aus ins Wasser zu lassen muss ich das selber tun und rausschwimmen.


 
 Stabbojen habe ich mir selbergebaut, aber die sind aufällig und das wolltest Du ja nicht . Die Stabbojen sieht man locker 200 Meter .


----------



## celebration (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Marker selber bauen?*

Ich hab ir jetzt Kabelkanäle gekauft, wie befestige ich die am besten im Wasser?


----------



## smith1337 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Marker selber bauen?*



celebration schrieb:


> Ich hab ir jetzt Kabelkanäle gekauft, wie befestige ich die am besten im Wasser?



du nimmst einen schweren Gegenstand (z.B. Alurohr mit Blei gefüllt) und tüddelst da `n Band ran, dann kann das ganze auch mal bissel im Schlamm versinken und is trotzdem doch beweglich... lies ma


----------



## celebration (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Marker selber bauen?*

Was sagt ihr dazu wenn ich ein ende des Rohres mit Beton beschwere?
Dann wird die Stange auch nicht umkippen können


----------



## smith1337 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Marker selber bauen?*



celebration schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr dazu wenn ich ein ende des Rohres mit Beton beschwere?
> Dann wird die Stange auch nicht umkippen können



aber gerade das soll sie doch! Wenn ein Fisch dir in den Marker schwimmt, soll dieser nachgeben, die Schnur nicht einklemmen und sich nachdem die Schnur über/an ihm entlang geglitten ist wieder selbstständig aufstellen


----------



## Carphunter Rhön (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Marker selber bauen?*

Kleine Bauanleitung für eine Stabboje. 

Die Kabelschächte muß man an beiden Seiten Abdichten , am besten mit PU Schaum gibt es im jeden Baumarkt. Aber nur ganz wenig  da man sonst zu viel Auftrieb bekommt. Die Kabelschächte Verbinde ich mit den dafür vorgesehenen Muffen ,die bei meinen Hersteller 12 cm lang sind die halten richtig gut . Wenn die Muffen nicht Optimal halten kann man  kurze Holzschrauben reindrehen. An der untersten Stange bohrt man ein dünnes Loch ca. 5 mm vor dem Stabende in dem Loch kommt ein Sprengring und dann ein sehr guter Wirbel .  In dem Wirbel kann man verschiedene Bleie einhängen, ich benutze Bleie mit 1-1,5 Kilo. Wenn Fische auf dem Futterplatz sind , und an die Boje stoßen fängt diese zu Wackeln an. Die Stabboje verschreckt die Fische nicht , manchmal drücken sie die Boje fast unter Wasser.

Gruss Manfred


----------



## Ammersee-angler (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Marker selber bauen?*

nimm einfach nen Stück holz und bind ne Schnur dran. am besten ein dunkes Stück. Des sieht man fast nicht.


----------

